# Who was the best Doctor Who



## BDBoop

Dang. I want to do a poll, but somebody will have to double up.

BRB with poll.


----------



## Douger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KlcgegOlow]Bush and Condi Rice: "Who&#39;s on first" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## peach174

Tom Baker.
I loved him as the Doctor.
I started watching Dr. Who in the 70's because of him. Been hooked on Dr. Who ever since.
I loved his curly hair,his hat and the long scarf.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Who?


----------



## BDBoop

peach174 said:


> Tom Baker.
> I loved him as the Doctor.
> I started watching Dr. Who in the 70's because of him. Been hooked on Dr. Who ever since.
> I loved his curly hair,his hat and the long scarf.



I wonder if I could watch the old episodes on Netflix. I never saw one episode until Christopher Eccleston (I loved him, by the way. I was prepared to despise Tennant, I loved CE so much.)


----------



## peach174

BDBoop said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Baker.
> I loved him as the Doctor.
> I started watching Dr. Who in the 70's because of him. Been hooked on Dr. Who ever since.
> I loved his curly hair,his hat and the long scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I could watch the old episodes on Netflix. I never saw one episode until Christopher Eccleston (I loved him, by the way. I was prepared to despise Tennant, I loved CE so much.)
Click to expand...


You can watch them all for free right here;

Life, Doctor Who & Combom: Watch All The Doctor Who Tom Baker Episodes Here


----------



## bayoubill

I tried watching the show a few times... could never get into it... 

with a few exceptions (Ballykissangel, Cadfael, Sharpe, Sherlock...), BBC programing has never much worked for me...


----------



## California Girl

You should have double up Eccleston and Tennant.... my two favs. Rockin' show.


----------



## gxnelson

As of right now, Tennet has been my fav. I haven't seen any of the episodes before the reboot. So that's why. I hear great things about Baker though. 

But what about companions? Donna was amazing. And Rory too. However, Amy is really getting on my nerves. I was tired of her half a series ago. Glad they have a new companion coming!


----------



## BDBoop

California Girl said:


> You should have double up Eccleston and Tennant.... my two favs. Rockin' show.



I had to separate them for that very reason. Forced choice.

Eccleston explains why he left Doctor Who | Bad Wilf


----------



## BDBoop

gxnelson said:


> As of right now, Tennet has been my fav. I haven't seen any of the episodes before the reboot. So that's why. I hear great things about Baker though.
> 
> But what about companions? Donna was amazing. And Rory too. However, Amy is really getting on my nerves. I was tired of her half a series ago. Glad they have a new companion coming!



Start a companions poll.  I gotta go to work.


----------



## Againsheila

You almost need two different polls, one for the old Dr Whos?  and one for the new ones.  Tom Baker, without reservation is the best Dr Who, David Tennent was the best new Dr Who.


----------



## Againsheila

Best companion was Leila.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Big Black Dog said:


> Who?



That's my question also

Marcus Welby


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Baker is my Doctor, but Smith is probably the best.


----------



## Conservative

peach174 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Baker.
> I loved him as the Doctor.
> I started watching Dr. Who in the 70's because of him. Been hooked on Dr. Who ever since.
> I loved his curly hair,his hat and the long scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I could watch the old episodes on Netflix. I never saw one episode until Christopher Eccleston (I loved him, by the way. I was prepared to despise Tennant, I loved CE so much.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can watch them all for free right here;
> 
> Life, Doctor Who & Combom: Watch All The Doctor Who Tom Baker Episodes Here
Click to expand...


odd... Robot starts in the middle. It's missing the first 20 minutes or so.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Conservative said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I could watch the old episodes on Netflix. I never saw one episode until Christopher Eccleston (I loved him, by the way. I was prepared to despise Tennant, I loved CE so much.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can watch them all for free right here;
> 
> Life, Doctor Who & Combom: Watch All The Doctor Who Tom Baker Episodes Here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> odd... Robot starts in the middle. It's missing the first 20 minutes or so.
Click to expand...



The BBC did not keep the tapes, the only existing copies of most of the episodes are fan recordings.


----------



## thanatos144

I liked David Tennant actually.....He was bizarre and near the end made the Doctor in to a bad ass


----------



## BDBoop

I voted Tennant - but I still miss Chris.


----------



## thanatos144

BDBoop said:


> I voted Tennant - but I still miss Chris.



I think the problem is that you got to spend more than just a season with Tennet and thus got more attached.


----------



## brudder

Tom Baker with Jon Pertwee a close second!

The first Doctor Who episode I saw was the Pirate Planet and that was over at a friends house. I was hooked from the start.


----------



## Mr. H.

We started watching during the Eccleston era. There were some great scripts that season. 

My fave prob Tennant.

Daughter heard about this opening soon. Would love to go, but $$$. 

http://www.doctorwhoexperience.com/


----------



## Dreadnaught1968

First place:








Second place:







Third place:







They're all excellent in my opinion, but these are my top three.


----------



## Againsheila

Dreadnaught1968 said:


> First place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're all excellent in my opinion, but these are my top three.



Blasphemer....
everyone knows Tom Baker is #1


----------



## Big Fitz

Tom Baker is Iconic.  David Tennant rewrote the role for the modern audience.  

I still have a very soft spot for Peter Davison though.  Celery or no.

My top three

Tennant
Davison
Baker


----------



## Againsheila

Big Fitz said:


> Tom Baker is Iconic.  David Tennant rewrote the role for the modern audience.
> 
> I still have a very soft spot for Peter Davison though.  Celery or no.
> 
> My top three
> 
> Tennant
> Davison
> Baker



I liked Davison, but Baker was better.  Tennant did define him for a new audience, but classic Who is still Baker..


----------



## Big Fitz

Againsheila said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Baker is Iconic.  David Tennant rewrote the role for the modern audience.
> 
> I still have a very soft spot for Peter Davison though.  Celery or no.
> 
> My top three
> 
> Tennant
> Davison
> Baker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked Davison, but Baker was better.  Tennant did define him for a new audience, but classic Who is still Baker..
Click to expand...

I just SAID dat, goof!

I have a soft spot for Davison, but no one can beat Baker for being the Icon of the character.

Now a better question is, what's your favorite story arc (meaning individual story episodein the NuWho and Oldwho?)

NuWho, I can narrow it down to a tie between: 

Vincent and the Doctor (for Tony Curran's Vincent and uncredited Bill Nighy as professor Black) 
Silence in the Library/Forest of the Dead (Thanks to the introduction of River Song and a great new critter in the Vashta Nerada.

Old Who... Whoof!  I'd have to say my big three are:

Seeds of Doom.  (Crynoid!  Booyah!)
Curse of the Fendahl (Scared the CRAP outta me as a kid)
Horror of Fang Rock (Victorian sea horror.  LOVE it!)

Notice... all Baker episodes.  When he was good, he was very good.  But I still overall liked Davison's version of the doctor.  Mebbe it's the companions?  Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Politico

Againsheila said:


> You almost need two different polls, one for the old Dr Whos?  and one for the new ones.  Tom Baker, without reservation is the best Dr Who, David Tennent was the best new Dr Who.



Exactly. In any all time pop culture poll recent history usually takes precidence. Most viewers of Who don't even know the older Doctors. In the hardcore circles Tom Baker usually comes out on top.


----------



## hjmick

John Entwistle...

What? Oh...

Never mind...


----------



## Noomi

David Tennant.


----------



## thanatos144

How come Peter Cushing isn't on the list ?


----------



## Politico

He isn't considered canonic to the series.


----------



## thanatos144

Politico said:


> He isn't considered canonic to the series.



He was still Dr Who


----------



## Politico

It was a seperate thing from the official series. Just like Kim Basinger is not considered a Bond girl.


----------

